# tachometer idle on 100 rpm



## dounfer (Jul 24, 2012)

i'm wondering why my car idles at 100 rpm? can anyone give me a solution


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A) I'd doubt your car idles at 100 rpm...and if it does, I gotta see this...

B) I'd doubt even more than even your engine idles at 100 rpm for any length of time.


----------



## dounfer (Jul 24, 2012)

jdg said:


> A) I'd doubt your car idles at 100 rpm...and if it does, I gotta see this...
> 
> B) I'd doubt even more than even your engine idles at 100 rpm for any length of time.


100 rpm idle - YouTube

here is the video proving i get down to 100rpm (i don't even stall)
i'd greatly appreciate it if you know why it's doing that.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

It stumbles at 100 rpm for a couple of seconds, it doesn't idle.
Get the engine to do it again...in the driveway, parking spot, whatever, for about 10-15 seconds or more.
Have you pulled the battery lately?


----------

